# 169. ip on wireless connection



## freakyblokes (Sep 9, 2006)

hey

i have a dsl connection and westell versalink 327w(wireless)....when the comp is hard wired to the comp i am able to browse...but the problem starts as soon i go wireless.......i get excellecnt signal strenght but i get a an 169. ip address(os assigned) ....tried almost everything such as the netsh commands as well as ran a winsock fix....i have inbuilt wireless card as well as wireless usb adapter...tried connecting using both the cards but still the same thing....i also get a limited or no connectivity msg....this has me on nerves..please help,,,well to top it all...i have tried going wireless with another notebook and i was able to connect fine.....


----------



## swarktech (Sep 28, 2006)

*169 ip*

The 169 ip address is a default, or alternate, ip address assigned by
Windows XP if your computer can not otherwise obtain one. Sounds like
you might want to check the network connection properties for both the
computer and wireless. Make sure the computer is set to obtain an
IP address automatically and the wireless has the DHCP feature turned
on on the wireless LAN side.....Also, you need to make sure that the
SSID broadcast is turned on....at least unti your wireless card connects.
Turn it off afterwards as a security measure to help keep "snoopers"
off your wireless .......

swarktech......


----------

